#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية > الأخبار اليومية >  البرلمان المصري يزيد أسعار المحروقات والسجائر

## رويتر

مجلس الشعب المصري يوافق على زياد أسعار المحروقات والسجائر في خطوة تهدف إلى توفير الموارد اللازمة للزيادة السنوية في إجور العاملين بالدولة.

أقرأ المزيد...

نقلا عن موقع ال BBC

----------


## حنـــــان

حلو قوي
بيرفعوا الأسعار عشان يوفروا فلوس للعلاوات
ولسه

----------


## وريث من خبر رع

تعرفى إن أحمد بيه غز

عزم أحبابنا منتسبى الحزن الوثنى أعضاء البرلمان عل أكله جامدة  كرشوة علشان يوافقوا على الزيادة 
جاتهم نصيبة إللى قرارهم فى كروشهم

أحسن نسميه حزب رشوة الكرش  الوطنى

يلا    إطعم الفم تستحى العين


ويجعلوا عامر بحسكم


حأستأذنك أروح للعضو بتاع دايرتنا يمكن يكون معاه بواقى من العزومة  أه ألحقة قبل ما يلحس الأطباق الفضت






حسبى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------

